# New Craft Beer Bar In Brisbane - The Scratch



## Samuel Adams

There is a new small craft beer bar opening in Brisbane next week that a mate is opening. They haven't put out a press release yet but I thought I'd let you guys know!

The Scratch - 8/1 Park Rd, Milton (near the train station)

Here's the write up:

"Craft beer dive The Scratch lurks in the shadow of Queenslands brewing behemoth. We aim to support the independent and encourage the rejection of brand loyalty in favour of a constantly rotating draught and bottled beer menu. No pretension, no dress code and no pub cover bands, just damn good drinkin!"

So he tells me there will be 4 taps rotating beers from the likes of 3 Ravens, Bridge Road, Bacchus, 4 Hearts, Brewdog, Rogue, Mikkeller, Moylans and more. They're aiming to be independant as hell so no tap contracts, no lion nathan, no fosters in any way.
Don't know about how many bottled beers they'll have but I reckon it'll be a pretty good selection.

Here's the facebook link. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Scratch/291850360832868


----------



## Bribie G

Finally a beer bar on the Caboolture Line :icon_chickcheers: 
As long as they don't just sell Schmiddies, those things make me want to reach for my revolver.


----------



## MarkBastard

Nice. Let us know when it opens and what beers are on tap at opening.

Seems Brisbane is finally getting plenty of good places to drink.

I like that they're going independent. I've always thought it'd be good to have a cold room with taps directly through the wall (shanks) so you can just add to your taps really easily by drilling another hole. Surprised more independent pubs don't do this.


----------



## winkle

Hmmm, it's not far from work. I'm not sure if that is going to be a good or bad thing  
But I'll know where to go before/after a Roar game now.


----------



## MarkBastard

Is this right near a pizza place? There's one down that way I have been meaning to check out


----------



## Samuel Adams

Mark - They're hoping to open this Friday, just waiting on license to come through.

It's two doors down from Subway, not sure where the pizza place is around there ?

Perfect for games at Suncorp !


----------



## WSC

Looking forward to the opening!


----------



## Florian

Mark^Bastard said:


> Is this right near a pizza place? There's one down that way I have been meaning to check out



http://www.arrivedercipizza.com.au/

The owner is a mate of my wife, they're doing pretty decent pizzas by the meter and other formats. 
We end up getting takeaway from there every few weeks or so.


----------



## NickB

New bar sounds interesting... Look forward to getting there over Summer sometime


----------



## MarkBastard

Florian said:


> http://www.arrivedercipizza.com.au/
> 
> The owner is a mate of my wife, they're doing pretty decent pizzas by the meter and other formats.
> We end up getting takeaway from there every few weeks or so.



Yeah that's the one! Been meaning to try it out. Two birds with one stone should be good.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Does anyone know if they serve food at the scratch?

Also is it invite only for the opening?

Was thinking of popping down on friday night.....


----------



## Bribie G

Mark^Bastard said:


> Nice. Let us know when it opens and what beers are on tap at opening.
> 
> Seems Brisbane is finally getting plenty of good places to drink.
> 
> I like that they're going independent. I've always thought it'd be good to have a *cold room with taps directly through the wall (shanks)* so you can just add to your taps really easily by drilling another hole. Surprised more independent pubs don't do this.



That's what most country pubs were like in QLD when I was your age, young fella me lad, except it was only one or two side basher taps serving XXXX in the red pubs and Bulimba in the blue pubs. Straight through the wall so the barmaid poured back turned to you. None of this wanky fonts on the counter - why bother when there was only one beer anyway?


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> That's what most country pubs were like in QLD when I was your age, young fella me lad, except it was only one or two side basher taps serving XXXX in the red pubs and Bulimba in the blue pubs. Straight through the wall so the barmaid poured back turned to you. None of this wanky fonts on the counter - why bother when there was only one beer anyway?



The closest pub to me is still like that, except its got VB and XXXX taps. (Whoppie duck). It is the simplest way of setting up a bar though.


----------



## MarkBastard

winkle said:


> The closest pub to me is still like that, except its got VB and XXXX taps. (Whoppie duck). It is the simplest way of setting up a bar though.



Yeah I figure pubs sell their soul to the megabrewers so that they can have all the bling fonts installed, but then fonts bring problems like needing to be flooded, and miracle boxes cause the kegs are stored hot and all that.

I figure just have a cold room with kegs in it behind the bar and taps through the wall with a big trough for a drip tray. Don't see the issue with doing it this way. Once you're all setup it'd cost maybe $200 to install another tap. Why not have 16 bloody taps? They could balance the system too so the one keg could be there for months if it's not popular and still be carbed correctly.


----------



## winkle

I think I read something in the Murdockery Mail about another laneway type bar opening soon in the CBD that will feature craftbeer as well, I'll see if I can force myself to read through it again for the details.
Things are looking up in our former beer desert :icon_cheers: .


----------



## sim

woooo hotdiggy, i could just about call it my local. 

I'm excited!


----------



## mattcarty

my mate is one of the great men behind the scratch, I was there on the weekend and got a sneak peak of some of the brews they have coming in, get excited Bribanites this little craft beer dive is going to be amazing!

opens on friday, get on in and have a look

oh also you can see the XXXX brewery from the front door of the pub te he he

carty


----------



## RdeVjun

Awesome, my bus goes right past the door.... :super: 

...and on to Roma St Transit Centre before I can get off. :angry: 

However, I'm sure I can find a way to swing by, probably by train and then by magic carpet. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

winkle said:


> I think I read something in the Murdockery Mail about another laneway type bar opening soon in the CBD that will feature craftbeer as well, I'll see if I can force myself to read through it again for the details.
> Things are looking up in our former beer desert :icon_cheers: .



Found the limited details: *Super Whatnot *a "Melbourne style laneway bar" with "craft beers over the bar and and eclectic selection of wine" and food, seats 60.

Back on topic - if I don't get there over this weekend, a mid-week visit to 'The Scratch' will be on the cards next week.
(edit: will you be around town then Ralph?)


----------



## Samuel Adams

King Brown Brewing said:


> Does anyone know if they serve food at the scratch?
> 
> Also is it invite only for the opening?
> 
> Was thinking of popping down on friday night.....



There will be cheese platters/plates but no meals etc.

Open to everyone, no invites !


----------



## Bribie G

Does a Melbourne Style Laneway Bar come with Melbourne Style Gangland Shootings? :unsure:


----------



## Samuel Adams

It's opening tonight, will let ya know what beers are on tap once I check it out...:icon_drunk:


----------



## Ross

Yep, just got the call that they are opening at 5pm. 
Heading up there after work with Josh for a swift pint.

Hopefully see some of you there :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Well eff me, thats a first - council delivering a licence on time  .

Currently mashing in so I'm out for today, Thursday nite next week however :beer:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Me and Jarron from 4 Pines are going to check it out.

See you guys soon.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Just got home after a couple at the scratch.

Was pleasantly surprised that the owners are a couple of my regulars.

Good selection of beers and 4 taps.

Great fit out and the bar top is awesome.

I really hope the boys do well there, but I cant see how they wont.

Good luck guys!


----------



## winkle

King Brown Brewing said:


> Just got home after a couple at the scratch.
> 
> Was pleasantly surprised that the owners are a couple of my regulars.
> 
> Good selection of beers and 4 taps.
> 
> Great fit out and the bar top is awesome.
> 
> I really hope the boys do well there, but I cant see how they wont.
> 
> Good luck guys!


 
I best go and check it out meself.
The guys who live local from work will probably take up residence anyway, it will be better than the RE or Regretta.


----------



## WSC

Is a top spot! Just visited. Was nearly full!


----------



## WSC

Taps are moylan esb, rogue nut brown, ravens 55 and one other


----------



## Florian

Will be heading over there with the wife for a little while tonight for pre-birthday drinks.


----------



## Florian

Nice little bar with a decent range. The place itself looks like it's flown in directly from Berlin, felt very homely for me. 

Winkle, I reckon that place will be right up your alley, can see you getting stuck there quite a bit after work.


----------



## Bribie G

Sounds like my sort of place





:unsure: 

And only two stops away from Central - I can see me popping in for half a shift of overtime at work during the week and snoring on the train home

Edit: decent size glasses or those annoying schmiddies?


----------



## Florian

choose between small and large glasses, think 250ml and something larger, all stem glasses. Got a huge 1L fishbowl with my RIS.

Oh, and maybe pay Berlin a visit again sometime, things have changed a bit since you've been there.


----------



## Samuel Adams

Bit of a write up in brews news here - http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/11/scratc...-itch-brisbane/




WSC said:


> Taps are moylan esb, rogue nut brown, ravens 55 and one other


The other tap is *Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted
*The Rogue Hazlenut Brown is bloody beautiful !


*Bribie* - Glass sizes for draught beers are 250ml or 350ml


----------



## Samuel Adams

Rogue brown is gone & replaced with Rogue double dead guy ale 9.5% 


O.K rookie review...

Tasted like a well ballanced AIPA to me, nice fruity aroma & good bitterness from the hops, sweet caramel tasting malt & slight alc heat
Far too drinkable for 9.5%


----------



## Bribie G

Samuel Adams said:


> Bit of a write up in brews news here - http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/11/scratc...-itch-brisbane/
> ..................................



Good writeup, but I probably won't be going unless they have the Queensland Acceptable Minumum of at least one Credence cover and one Meatloaf cover band per year. Or do they mean by "no cover bands" that we might actually get the likes of Austen Tayshus or the Angels (or was in the Models????) 
Mate if the Club Hotel opposite the Caboolture Railway Station next to the all night pie shop can do it, what's wrong with this mob?



:angry:


----------



## winkle

Samuel Adams said:


> Rogue brown is gone & replaced with Rogue double dead guy ale 9.5%
> 
> 
> O.K rookie review...
> 
> Tasted like a well ballanced AIPA to me, nice fruity aroma & good bitterness from the hops, sweet caramel tasting malt & slight alc heat
> Far too drinkable for 9.5%



Well that has sealed my attendance tomorrow. Rogue double dead guy ale on tap - cop that Browndog  
Bribie, no covers - more space for Butterfingers :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Bribie, no covers - more space for Butterfingers


Ya mammas what ??? On the tip of my tongue, thats nice


----------



## Bribie G

Hijack, Rowy and I will be there Fri from around 3.30 beer o'clock for a civilised session.


----------



## scoundrel

was there on saturday nite, great place, one of the boys who runs the places is a mate, im amazed i made it home on my pushbike after the what was meant to be a couple of beers lead to me slapping money on the bar and slurring "surprise me".


----------



## jlm

scoundrelrogue said:


> was there on saturday nite, great place, one of the boys who runs the places is a mate, im amazed i made it home on my pushbike after the what was meant to be a couple of beers lead to me slapping money on the bar and slurring "surprise me".


Sheet.... Don't you live at everton park or somewhere else deep in the hated northside? That's a big drunken ride....


----------



## winkle

Double Dead Guy was great, but my pick of the litter would have been the Moylan's Kiltlifter. Finished up with a couple of Bitter & twisted. 
Good bar, nice people - the wife has already said "No stopping here on the way home from work" _(bummer)_.


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> the wife has already said "No stopping here on the way home from work" _(bummer)_.



Since when has that stopped you...!!


----------



## stl

NickB said:


> Since when has that stopped you...!!



If you don't sit down, does that count as not stopping?


----------



## winkle

Maybe if I rang them first and organised a driveby beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## edschache

Slightly off topic but when I lived out west the barman at the pub I would drink at would see me pull into the carpark and by the time I was in the door he'd have a beer (well Hahn light, super dry is still a premium beer out there) poured for me. These were referred to as sharpies, the beer you have when you're not having a beer (e.g. when your walking out the door at the end of the night, to walk home obviously, he'd pour another one). 

Back on topic - planning to check out scratch today at lunchtime. Am I right in thinking that they only do cheese platters and nothing more lunchy? Not that you can't just have beer and cheese for lunch.... or dinner... or breakfast...


----------



## winkle

edschache said:


> Slightly off topic but when I lived out west the barman at the pub I would drink at would see me pull into the carpark and by the time I was in the door he'd have a beer (well Hahn light, super dry is still a premium beer out there) poured for me. These were referred to as sharpies, the beer you have when you're not having a beer (e.g. when your walking out the door at the end of the night, to walk home obviously, he'd pour another one).
> 
> Back on topic - planning to check out scratch today at lunchtime. Am I right in thinking that they only do cheese platters and nothing more lunchy? Not that you can't just have beer and cheese for lunch.... or dinner... or breakfast...


 Correct, though you could get Thai from next door and sit out front.


----------



## Bribie G

Way off topic, when I worked in a glassworks in the UK there was a pub opposite the main gate and they would already have two pints of each beer lined up on the bar - for example my two Newcastle Exhibition, Ginger's two pints of Guinness, etc etc, in the exact spots. If someone was off sick we'd get a message to them before knocking off time (usually conveyed by the beer 'runner' who would pop out a couple of times during the day with our orders for cans of Newcastle Brown Ale to drink during the shift). Loved that OH&S back in the 70s


----------



## Richo123

The boys and I dropped in last night to check out The Scratch- Loved it, and at only a 5 Minute walk from home, I suspect this is going to be dangerous.

The boys behind the bar were fantastic, keen to guide us through the ever changing tap beers with free samples and descriptions. Free peanuts for our table was a fantastic addition, really making the joint seem friendly and down to earth rather than hipster and elitist which is always a concern when dealing with boutique anything.

Hopefully the enthusiasm from the staff can endure as more people find out about this place. I will definitely be back(far too often for my own good I think)

oh and they serve Stout Milkshakes, I was sceptical, but it works. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Richo123 said:


> (snip)
> oh and they serve Stout Milkshakes, I was sceptical, but it works. :icon_cheers:



She told me not to stop off for beers after work, didn't say anything about milkshakes.
View attachment 50609

Mmmmm, milkshakes.

Sorry, wandering OT again....


----------



## WSC

4 Degrees Pale Ale is going on tap this weekend at The Scratch Bar!

Delivering kegs tomorrow. Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## d3vour3r

heading here tonight. any1 else goin?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

was going to, but plans fell through. next time gadget


----------



## Ross

Heading there tomorrow afternoon for a few preparty drinks ahead of the CraftBrewer Christmas party at the German club from 6pm. 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Snow

LOL! You guys sure know how to starta party off!

Congrats Wade - awesome news. Another reason for me to get back to Scratch asap.... like I need another reason :kooi: 

Cheers - Snow



Ross said:


> Heading there tomorrow afternoon for a few preparty drinks ahead of the CraftBrewer Christmas party at the German club from 6pm.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


----------



## stl

d3vour3r said:


> heading here tonight. any1 else goin?



I'm going to check it out this arvo with some folks from work, around 5ish.. any more takers?


----------



## winkle

stl said:


> I'm going to check it out this arvo with some folks from work, around 5ish.. any more takers?



Sadly no.
I intend haunting the place in the last few days before Xmas though :icon_cheers:


----------



## stl

winkle said:


> Sadly no.



Fail. There's a servo across the road, you can buy some flowers to make up for it on the way home ;-)


----------



## Ross

Guys, be warned, tomorrow Saturday they don't open till 4pm due to a private party beforehand.


cheers Ross


----------



## beerbog

Might go for a wander on down to the Scratch tomorrow arvo. Probably get there around 3, for a few hours, if any one is keen. :beerbang:


----------



## chunckious

Holy shit!!!!
They now have Yeastie Boys - Hud A Wa on tap. Will be poppin my "Scratch" cherry today.......that's one of my fav beers. :beerbang:


----------



## Rowy

Mate its a great bar and the blokes behind the jump are fantastic with great product knowledge. Wait till you see some of the beers they have in the fridge as well. :icon_drool2:


----------



## beerbog

WSC said:


> 4 Degrees Pale Ale is going on tap this weekend at The Scratch Bar!
> 
> Delivering kegs tomorrow. Hope you all enjoy it.



Tried the 4 degrees pale the other day. Top quality. :beerbang:


----------



## WSC

Gibbo1 said:


> Tried the 4 degrees pale the other day. Top quality. :beerbang:


Glad you enjoyed it.

The plan the owners have is not to have any beer on all the time.

Our Summer Wheat will be on in the new year and based on the great response the pale had I'm sure it will be on again soon.


----------



## Ross

Our new Beer "Red Bellied Black" Imperial Red Ale (9.5%) went on tap last night & has nearly sold out.
Will be taking up a fresh keg tomorrow, as heading up for a big session.

Cheers Ross


----------



## beerbog

I only have 1.5 days left in Brissy, back in Sunday night, home Tuesday. I probably won't get back there again but I must say it is definately a different style of pub, well worthy of all its accolades. Who knows I'll next be up but I will definately be back there when I do. :beerbang:


----------



## Rowy

Gibbo1 said:


> I only have 1.5 days left in Brissy, back in Sunday night, home Tuesday. I probably won't get back there again but I must say it is definately a different style of pub, well worthy of all its accolades. Who knows I'll next be up but I will definately be back there when I do. :beerbang:




Give us all a bit more lead in time Gibbo and we'll arrange a catch up. :beer:


----------



## RdeVjun

Its now officially summer time and it would be grand to have a fine, locally- brewed lager on tap at a local bar! Seems to be the elephant in the room as far as local beer goes, inevitably it is absent.  Nevertheless, I'll probably swing by Scratch this week on Wednesday or perhaps Thursday, Friday is on the very outside. WRT the Red Bellied Black, all I can say is thank FSM that I'm not driving! B)


----------



## winkle

RdeVjun said:


> Its now officially summer time and it would be grand to have a fine, locally- brewed lager on tap at a local bar! Seems to be the elephant in the room as far as local beer goes, inevitably it is absent.  Nevertheless, I'll probably swing by Scratch this week on Wednesday or perhaps Thursday, Friday is on the very outside. WRT the Red Bellied Black, all I can say is thank FSM that I'm not driving! B)



Weds arvo - I'm there!


----------



## winkle

winkle said:


> Weds arvo - I'm there!



We'll be there at 4pm for a session.


----------



## RdeVjun

Sorry winkle, won't be able to make it today as hoped, I'm still in Twba.  I actually had today off instead, but also this has been unfolding only three doors down the street, just been giving a statement...


----------



## MarkBastard

RdeVjun said:


> Its now officially summer time and it would be grand to have a fine, locally- brewed lager on tap at a local bar! Seems to be the elephant in the room as far as local beer goes, inevitably it is absent.  Nevertheless, I'll probably swing by Scratch this week on Wednesday or perhaps Thursday, Friday is on the very outside. WRT the Red Bellied Black, all I can say is thank FSM that I'm not driving! B)



Locally brewed lager for the summer time? XXXX Summer Bright Lager!


----------



## winkle

RdeVjun said:


> Sorry winkle, won't be able to make it today as hoped, I'm still in Twba.  I actually had today off instead, but also this has been unfolding only three doors down the street, just been giving a statement...



Eeek, we'll catch up some other time then mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun

No sweat winkle, have a happy Christmas and enjoy the afternoon sesh! :icon_cheers: 

Yeah M^B, that would be the big brewery just around the corner on Milton Rd of course, just roll a few kegs over maybe?  Probably been flogged to death before but it was fascinating to see that stuff introduced as a lager, so the usual stuff must be just ordinary old 'Bitter' then. Suppose I shouldn't be so hasty though to knock without ever trying it, however I'm still getting over the Brisbane Bitter revivalist movement.


----------



## winkle

RdeVjun said:


> No sweat winkle, have a happy Christmas and enjoy the afternoon sesh! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Yeah M^B, that would be the big brewery just around the corner on Milton Rd of course, just roll a few kegs over maybe?  Probably been flogged to death before but it was fascinating to see that stuff introduced as a lager, so the usual stuff must be just ordinary old 'Bitter' then. Suppose I shouldn't be so hasty though to knock without ever trying it, however I'm still getting over the Brisbane Bitter revivalist movement.



Ta and same to you :icon_chickcheers:

I'd like to see a keg of Murrays Pils on tap.

The best beers that the above mentioned brewery produced were the revivalist Sparkling Ale and Carbine Stout, both naturally not produced anymore in preferance to low carb bilgewater <_<


----------



## Florian

RdeVjun said:


> but also this has been unfolding only three doors down the street, just been giving a statement...



Holy crap, heard it on the radio before and was hoping it wasn't you, bloody close though!


----------



## RdeVjun

Florian said:


> Holy crap, heard it on the radio before and was hoping it wasn't you, bloody close though!


Yes indeed Florian, more than close enough! :blink: Some family's Christmas will be a real dud, I do feel for them, it is also sad to say our neighbourhood isn't close like it really should be.  The undertakers have been, the tape is still up though, they're still hard at it and we've all had a turn at a statement (seems to be some question of foul play).

Winkle, Carbine Stout was one of my teenage staples, along with Woodpecker Cider and the cheapest vodka! Don't remember Sparkling Ale though, google seems to relate that it was a tasty Ale of many moons ago which CP may now brew on occasions for novelty value/ trade marking, a la Brisbane Bitter and Bulimba Gold Top.


----------



## winkle

It was brought back a few years ago for a limited run (around the early 2000nds for reasons that I can't divulge on OH&S grounds).

We had a good night there, staff very helpful and Florian turned up in time to collect his tupperware  .
As we were leaving Bo Jingles was going on tap to much interest from the punters - I think you've got a winner there Ross.

Edit: the French cider was friggen great :icon_cheers:
Edit edit: thanks Florian, much appreciated


----------



## Ross

Thanks Perry..... it even has it's own tee shirt now B)


----------



## edschache

Thumbs up on the red belly black. Enjoying one now and it's great.


----------



## Yob

Anyone heading down to this joint today? Open from 3 he said

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Florian

Christmas at the inlaws', hey?

Won't get around to it unfortunately. Have a good one.


----------



## Yob

Florian said:


> Christmas at the inlaws', hey?
> 
> Won't get around to it unfortunately. Have a good one.



Yeah visiting Colin and his tribe.. lol.. Heading off for a road trip south to find some hippies mid week so kind of have a spare day today while the inlaws go a visiting folks.. Thought the scratch sounded the goods..

Cheers... Yeasty boys.. lol


----------



## The Giant

Anyone know the open hours today? Was going to head down to today around 2 with a crew.

Checked the website but no mention of their hours.


----------



## The Giant

It's open and tasting good.....

Ross loving the imperial ale!! Nelson and galaxy?


----------



## Ross

The Giant said:


> It's open and tasting good.....
> 
> Ross loving the imperial ale!! Nelson and galaxy?



Assuming it's the Red Bellied Black - It's all Simcoe to 130 IBU's - a kilo of hops in every keg & a secret spice to give it a sour twist.

cheers Ross


----------



## WSC

New taps......slight association!


----------



## WSC

WSC said:


> New taps......slight association!
> 
> View attachment 51327



Summer Wheat now on at Scratch Bar...perfect weather for it!


----------



## Snowdog

I need to try this here Summer Wheat...


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> I need to try this here Summer Wheat...


I think it might be nearly out but it will be back!


----------



## Yob

I loved my little visit there, didnt take notes but Lobed some of the following.


easy to find from Milton Station


Felt Like I was in Amsterdam strangly


^













Really wanted the Armageddon but didnt get the chance sadly


----------



## Will88

Got into the Scratch last night. Very enjoyable atmosphere and the guys there definitely know their beer. The only downside was we had to stand in line for about 15min to get inside. That was easily made up for after the first glass of Bacchus raspberry oatmeal stout. Fantastic drop.


----------



## winkle

Theres an American Brown Ale on tap called "Brown Eyed Girl" ATM (made by some upstart bunch south of the river  ).
I'll see if I can sneak in a few glasses after work tomorrow.


----------



## jlm

Heading straight there from the airport tomorrow arvo. Place opened a few weeks after I left Bris so I'll have to put up with any friday night crowds and not do what I'd ususally do and say "**** it I'm going to the Clarence" like I used in those situations.


----------



## Clutch

Will88 said:


> Got into the Scratch last night. Very enjoyable atmosphere and the guys there definitely know their beer. The only downside was we had to stand in line for about 15min to get inside. That was easily made up for after the first glass of Bacchus raspberry oatmeal stout. Fantastic drop.




Standing in line for 15 mins? Eff that noise. I think I'll do a mid-week visit.


----------



## DKS

Clutch said:


> Standing in line for 15 mins? Eff that noise. I think I'll do a mid-week visit.



Yep good idea Clutch or sneak out early for one or two. 
Had the barmens ears last week, nice blokes. Very quiet around lunch time or just after but they warned me about packed house in the evening.
Good on them, there is alot of small bisuinesses there that come and go pretty quick Ive heard. Hope they can survive. Some top drops on offer and a few free tasters to entice at that time of day. Just what Brisbane needs I reckon.
Daz


----------



## Will88

Clutch said:


> Standing in line for 15 mins? Eff that noise. I think I'll do a mid-week visit.



Yeh, I was tempted to bugger off but I'd made the journey over to Milton specifically to check the place out.

I definitely won't try 8pm on a Friday night again though. Either get whilst people are still at dinner or waiting till after 9.


----------



## Snowdog

Saturday afternoon last week was a perfect time to Scratch! I'll avoid the weekend evenings I think.


----------



## Pondy

Hi All,
If you're looking for a top shelf local, or a new venue for a crafty beer them come down to Vroom Bistro & Bar on James St in the Valley...
I'm up to roughly 37 beers, both local and international and I'd love to see you there. Currently running St Arnou on the taps and I'm always rotating the beer list too so a hell of a lot of variety. Love to have you in for a brew, a chat and some feedback!!
Vroom Bistro & Bar46 James St, F/Valley"taking life one beer at a time!" (and on a bad day it's a minimum 2   !!!)
Greg


----------



## jacknohe

Pondy said:


> Hi All,
> If you're looking for a top shelf local, or a new venue for a crafty beer them come down to Vroom Bistro & Bar on James St in the Valley...
> I'm up to roughly 37 beers, both local and international and I'd love to see you there. Currently running St Arnou on the taps and I'm always rotating the beer list too so a hell of a lot of variety. Love to have you in for a brew, a chat and some feedback!!
> Vroom Bistro & Bar46 James St, F/Valley"taking life one beer at a time!" (and on a bad day it's a minimum 2   !!!)
> Greg



You open tonight? I just happen to be in town for 'Work'.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Hey Greg,

To save Hijacking the Scratch thread, I started a new one for you mate.

(Some people take offence at hijacks, but I'm sure they will forgive you as you are new to the site)

Plug your stuff in there.

Cheers mate 

KB


----------



## bradsbrew

Pondy said:


> Hi All,
> If you're looking for a top shelf local, or a new venue for a crafty beer them come down to Vroom Bistro & Bar on James St in the Valley...
> I'm up to roughly 37 beers, both local and international and I'd love to see you there. Currently running St Arnou on the taps and I'm always rotating the beer list too so a hell of a lot of variety. Love to have you in for a brew, a chat and some feedback!!
> Vroom Bistro & Bar46 James St, F/Valley"taking life one beer at a time!" (and on a bad day it's a minimum 2   !!!)
> Greg



Hey Greg, good to hear mate. Perhaps you should start your own thread for your bar and give us a run down on your bar. I'm sure you'll get a bit more interest in a thread under your own name. 

Cheers Brad

Edit, beaten by KBB.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

I will always beat you brad....

OT: You going to be at Nicks for a beer mate?


----------



## bradsbrew

King Brown Brewing said:


> I will always beat you brad....
> 
> OT: You going to be at Nicks for a beer mate?


Yeah mate. As long as the rain stays and ruins the family plans that is


----------



## argon

Will be heading here on Friday around 5.30 for my first visit. Then having the mrs pick me up whenever. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Batz

I was _going_ to be there today :angry:


----------



## The Giant

Ross said:


> Assuming it's the Red Bellied Black - It's all Simcoe to 130 IBU's - a kilo of hops in every keg & a secret spice to give it a sour twist.
> 
> cheers Ross



Jesus! haha Shows how good my pallet is

I've used Simcoe before but never got that intensity of flavour. Was a good beer but can't have to many of them! haha


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> I was _going_ to be there today :angry:



Stout milkshake on the way home today??
Ever so tempting....


----------



## bconnery

argon said:


> Will be heading here on Friday around 5.30 for my first visit. Then having the mrs pick me up whenever. Looking forward to it.


I'm heading there this evening also 
I'll probably be there a little earlier depending on work but I'm about 3 minutes walk away for work today


----------



## argon

see you there then :chug:


----------



## bconnery

argon said:


> see you there then :chug:


 :beer: :chug:


----------



## Northside Novice

all you itchy boys , got this email today , its next thursday :icon_cheers: 



Yeastie Boys Evening at the Scratch!



6.30 - 8.30PM February 16th.



Meet Stu the brewer at a closed event at the Scratch Bar in Brisbane as we travel through a catalogue of Yeastie[URL="http://"] Boys beers!



You'll get a Digital IPA on arrival, as well as tasters through the evening of 5 other Yeastiehttp:// Boys beer including a world exclusive of a beer making its Yeastiehttp:// debut on the night! 



Very, very limited tickets left : $30 per head



Available for sale at the bar only contact them on 07 3107 9910







Cheers,





"Carpe Cerevisihttp://"



*Daniel Rickard*

http://INNSPIRE PTY LTD



PO Box 146 Wilston Qld 4051 Australia

*Tel:*+ 61 7 3266 2555 *Fax:*+ 61 7 3266 2550

*Mob:* + 61 7 (0) 457 847 851

*e:* [email protected]http://[/url]

*w:* [url="http://www.innspire.com.au/"]innspire.com.auhttp://http://www.innspire.com.au/

*S:* innspire.myshopify.comhttp://http://innspire.myshopify.com/[/url]


----------



## WSC

northside novice said:


> all you itchy boys , got this email today , its next thursday :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeastie Boys Evening at the Scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 6.30 - 8.30PM February 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Stu the brewer at a closed event at the Scratch Bar in Brisbane as we travel through a catalogue of Yeastie Boys beers!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get a Digital IPA on arrival, as well as tasters through the evening of 5 other Yeastie Boys beer including a world exclusive of a beer making its Yeastie debut on the night!
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very limited tickets left : $30 per head
> 
> 
> 
> Available for sale at the bar only contact them on 07 3107 9910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Carpe Cerevisi"
> 
> 
> 
> *Daniel Rickard*
> 
> INNSPIRE PTY LTD
> 
> 
> 
> PO Box 146 Wilston Qld 4051 Australia
> 
> *Tel:*+ 61 7 3266 2555 *Fax:*+ 61 7 3266 2550
> 
> *Mob:* + 61 7 (0) 457 847 851
> 
> *e:* [email protected]
> 
> *w:* innspire.com.auhttp://www.innspire.com.au/
> 
> *S:* innspire.myshopify.comhttp://innspire.myshopify.com/



Thinks this is sold out.....unless you have more tickets.


----------



## NickB

Indeed, Facebook confirms sold out. Bummer, forgot about this until I saw the sold out...


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Indeed, Facebook confirms sold out. Bummer, forgot about this until I saw the sold out...



Buggerit, snooze and lose again.  
Oh well, school nite and all.


----------



## NickB

Yeah I also figured its a bad idea the night before two exams at TAFE....

Cheers


----------



## WSC

Book in March 25th for the 4 Hearts Brewing Tap Takeover.

The 4 beers will be:

*4 Degrees Pale Ale* and 3 new beers:

*4 Degrees I.P.A* - The big brother of 4 Degrees Pale Ale. The Pale Ale on steriods. Big and malty with a huge hit of hops on the nose. There is a slight reisny after taste due to the amount of hops. The big malt backbone is slightly over powered by the Cascade and the Nelson Sauvin hops. This beer will smooth out as it ages but when tasted was pretty full on. The abv. is approx. 6.8%.

*4 Degrees Wein Lager* - A lager made from 100% Vienna Malt and moderately hopped with Hallertau German hops. This beer is a solid lager, slightly biscuity/roasty, clean and easy to drink. It's pretty simple but then good beer doesn't always have to be complicated.

*4 Degrees Coal Miners Stout* - Coal mining has been going on in Ipswich for well over 100 years...this beer was brewed about 4 weeks... ago using English Ale Malt, German Smoked Malt, Crystal, Choc Rye and Roasted Barley, a touch of English hops and English ale yeast. Its choclately, roasty and slightly smokey aroma is backed up by a rich big body and just enough bitterness to offset the sweet malt flavours. Perfect after a day in the mines, with an abv of 4% you can have a few too.

Hope to see a few of you guys there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

hopefully there will be some left a week later for the pub crawl!


----------



## kalbarluke

WSC said:


> Book in March 25th for the 4 Hearts Brewing Tap Takeover.
> 
> The 4 beers will be:
> 
> *4 Degrees Pale Ale* and 3 new beers:
> 
> *4 Degrees I.P.A* - The big brother of 4 Degrees Pale Ale. The Pale Ale on steriods. Big and malty with a huge hit of hops on the nose. There is a slight reisny after taste due to the amount of hops. The big malt backbone is slightly over powered by the Cascade and the Nelson Sauvin hops. This beer will smooth out as it ages but when tasted was pretty full on. The abv. is approx. 6.8%.
> 
> *4 Degrees Wein Lager* - A lager made from 100% Vienna Malt and moderately hopped with Hallertau German hops. This beer is a solid lager, slightly biscuity/roasty, clean and easy to drink. It's pretty simple but then good beer doesn't always have to be complicated.
> 
> *4 Degrees Coal Miners Stout* - Coal mining has been going on in Ipswich for well over 100 years...this beer was brewed about 4 weeks... ago using English Ale Malt, German Smoked Malt, Crystal, Choc Rye and Roasted Barley, a touch of English hops and English ale yeast. Its choclately, roasty and slightly smokey aroma is backed up by a rich big body and just enough bitterness to offset the sweet malt flavours. Perfect after a day in the mines, with an abv of 4% you can have a few too.
> 
> Hope to see a few of you guys there.



Wade, is this a free entry event? I would like to go to this.


----------



## WSC

It's not ticketed, pay for what you drink.


----------



## Snowdog

WSC said:


> Book in March 25th for the 4 Hearts Brewing Tap Takeover.
> 
> The 4 beers will be:
> 
> *4 Degrees Pale Ale* and 3 new beers:
> 
> *4 Degrees I.P.A* - The big brother of 4 Degrees Pale Ale. The Pale Ale on steriods. Big and malty with a huge hit of hops on the nose. There is a slight reisny after taste due to the amount of hops. The big malt backbone is slightly over powered by the Cascade and the Nelson Sauvin hops. This beer will smooth out as it ages but when tasted was pretty full on. The abv. is approx. 6.8%.
> 
> *4 Degrees Wein Lager* - A lager made from 100% Vienna Malt and moderately hopped with Hallertau German hops. This beer is a solid lager, slightly biscuity/roasty, clean and easy to drink. It's pretty simple but then good beer doesn't always have to be complicated.
> 
> *4 Degrees Coal Miners Stout* - Coal mining has been going on in Ipswich for well over 100 years...this beer was brewed about 4 weeks... ago using English Ale Malt, German Smoked Malt, Crystal, Choc Rye and Roasted Barley, a touch of English hops and English ale yeast. Its choclately, roasty and slightly smokey aroma is backed up by a rich big body and just enough bitterness to offset the sweet malt flavours. Perfect after a day in the mines, with an abv of 4% you can have a few too.
> 
> Hope to see a few of you guys there.



Looking like a 'Can't Miss' event!


----------



## WSC

I


Liam_snorkel said:


> hopefully there will be some left a week later for the pub crawl!


There is only one keg of each so doubt any will be around ano week after


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> I
> There is only one keg of each so doubt any will be around ano week after



They'll probably put a keg of XXXX gold on to see if we notice 

Special today - *la bire d'or*


----------



## WSC

winkle said:


> They'll probably put a keg of XXXX gold on to see if we notice
> 
> Special today - *la bire d'or*


That would be funny, what about gold through a randall
?


----------



## lczaban

WSC said:


> That would be funny, what about gold through a randall
> ?



I can imagine die-hard Gold drinkers - "Oh no, my tastebuds - FLAVOUR!!!! :icon_vomit: "

IIRC there was talk about whether somewhere like The Scratch could ever get their hands on the wood cask, hand pump XXXX (it's either XX or XXX - it's only ever on sale at the Brekkie Creek Hotel) but this is only ever likely to be what it currently is - hot air... <_< 

GG


----------



## WSC

GravityGuru said:


> I can imagine die-hard Gold drinkers - "Oh no, my tastebuds - FLAVOUR!!!! :icon_vomit: "
> 
> IIRC there was talk about whether somewhere like The Scratch could ever get their hands on the wood cask, hand pump XXXX (it's either XX or XXX - it's only ever on sale at the Brekkie Creek Hotel) but this is only ever likely to be what it currently is - hot air... <_<
> 
> GG


Even if they could get it I don't they would serve it, but LN would never offer it anyway.

And frankly why would the scratch bother.


----------



## ///

GravityGuru said:


> I can imagine die-hard Gold drinkers - "Oh no, my tastebuds - FLAVOUR!!!! :icon_vomit: "
> 
> IIRC there was talk about whether somewhere like The Scratch could ever get their hands on the wood cask, hand pump XXXX (it's either XX or XXX - it's only ever on sale at the Brekkie Creek Hotel) but this is only ever likely to be what it currently is - hot air... <_<
> 
> GG



That whole cask thing at the Brekkie is part of QLD law ... honest. The brewery is prohibited by law not to cask up and send the beer to the pub. 

Anyways, wonder if the Scratch can also get something in legislation ... ohh the ideas!


----------



## winkle

Something like "All people called Winkle are required by law to attend the Scratch daily"

Vote available here


----------



## tallie

Heading in for a couple of knock-off beers in an hour. Anyone up?

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle

Is anyone heading in for a dose of green beer and spud ale today? I'm trying to get there this arvo after brewing probably around 2/3pm.


----------



## Batz

GravityGuru said:


> hand pump XXXX (it's either XX or XXX - it's only ever on sale at the Brekkie Creek Hotel)
> 
> GG



Or Rainbow Beach Hotel, Fridays only.


----------



## winkle

Bah humbug, Scratch visit FAIL yesterday  - will try again today


----------



## RdeVjun

Not this weekend I'm afraid winkle, but I'm up for an afternoon session this week between Wednesday and Friday, probably not before 4pm. Usually get the Ippy train from the city, but checking the bus timetable to be sure.


----------



## winkle

i did a quick once-thru the tap range today, Ross's Potato head beer must win the best tap top award for the year. 4 Pines Imperial Stout was good, just let down a bit by a lingering harsh bitterness and Sunshine Coasts Endeavour IPA was the standout beer for the day - good, clean and sessional - nice one Greg!
I let Ben know that there was a bunch of pist people heading his way on the 31st - he was slightly alarmed until I said that StillScottish would pay for any damages. Nice one Campbell!


----------



## RdeVjun

Ta for the recon! :beer:


----------



## Ross

Must have just missed you Perry, got there about 4pm... Couple of Potato Heads & Murray's Grand Cru followed by a beautiful meal across the road... great way to end the week.


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Must have just missed you Perry, got there about 4pm... Couple of Potato Heads & Murray's Grand Cru followed by a beautiful meal across the road... great way to end the week.



Hmm, missed you by a few minutes - did you go to the 'Craft'? We were looking at that, and thought we'd check it out next visit.


----------



## WSC

WSC said:


> Book in March 25th for the 4 Hearts Brewing Tap Takeover.
> 
> The 4 beers will be:
> 
> *4 Degrees Pale Ale* and 3 new beers:
> 
> *4 Degrees I.P.A* - The big brother of 4 Degrees Pale Ale. The Pale Ale on steriods. Big and malty with a huge hit of hops on the nose. There is a slight reisny after taste due to the amount of hops. The big malt backbone is slightly over powered by the Cascade and the Nelson Sauvin hops. This beer will smooth out as it ages but when tasted was pretty full on. The abv. is approx. 6.8%.
> 
> *4 Degrees Wein Lager* - A lager made from 100% Vienna Malt and moderately hopped with Hallertau German hops. This beer is a solid lager, slightly biscuity/roasty, clean and easy to drink. It's pretty simple but then good beer doesn't always have to be complicated.
> 
> *4 Degrees Coal Miners Stout* - Coal mining has been going on in Ipswich for well over 100 years...this beer was brewed about 4 weeks... ago using English Ale Malt, German Smoked Malt, Crystal, Choc Rye and Roasted Barley, a touch of English hops and English ale yeast. Its choclately, roasty and slightly smokey aroma is backed up by a rich big body and just enough bitterness to offset the sweet malt flavours. Perfect after a day in the mines, with an abv of 4% you can have a few too.
> 
> Hope to see a few of you guys there.



Less than a week to go, getting lots of interest too, so with one keg only of each of the 3 new beers if you are planning on coming I recommend getting there early!


----------



## Rowy

The Scratch will get plenty of my hard earned soon enough. A mates 50th on the 30th and then the crawl on the 31st...........No wonder the Sunday is April Fools day <_<


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> i did a quick once-thru the tap range today, Ross's Potato head beer must win the best tap top award for the year. 4 Pines Imperial Stout was good, just let down a bit by a lingering harsh bitterness and Sunshine Coasts Endeavour IPA was the standout beer for the day - good, clean and sessional - nice one Greg!
> I let Ben know that there was a bunch of pist people heading his way on the 31st - he was slightly alarmed until I said that StillScottish would pay for any damages. Nice one Campbell!




Eeeek!


----------



## WSC

Bump! Something to do in Brissy on Sunday  



WSC said:


> Book in March 25th for the 4 Hearts Brewing Tap Takeover.
> 
> The 4 beers will be:
> 
> *4 Degrees Pale Ale* and 3 new beers:
> 
> *4 Degrees I.P.A* - The big brother of 4 Degrees Pale Ale. The Pale Ale on steriods. Big and malty with a huge hit of hops on the nose. There is a slight reisny after taste due to the amount of hops. The big malt backbone is slightly over powered by the Cascade and the Nelson Sauvin hops. This beer will smooth out as it ages but when tasted was pretty full on. The abv. is approx. 6.8%.
> 
> *4 Degrees Wein Lager* - A lager made from 100% Vienna Malt and moderately hopped with Hallertau German hops. This beer is a solid lager, slightly biscuity/roasty, clean and easy to drink. It's pretty simple but then good beer doesn't always have to be complicated.
> 
> *4 Degrees Coal Miners Stout* - Coal mining has been going on in Ipswich for well over 100 years...this beer was brewed about 4 weeks... ago using English Ale Malt, German Smoked Malt, Crystal, Choc Rye and Roasted Barley, a touch of English hops and English ale yeast. Its choclately, roasty and slightly smokey aroma is backed up by a rich big body and just enough bitterness to offset the sweet malt flavours. Perfect after a day in the mines, with an abv of 4% you can have a few too.
> 
> Hope to see a few of you guys there.


----------



## NickB

stillscottish said:


> Eeeek!




That's Scottish for 'No Worries Mate' and/or 'I will pay for this and all future QLD pub crawls'.























h34r:


----------



## Snowdog

I think we're doing the 4ZzZ 102.1 Tramsmitter walk up Mt Cootha in the morning. Should be good and thirsty by the time we're done, & some 4♥s brews will hit the spot!


----------



## WSC

Going off at the Scratch!


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> That's Scottish for 'No Worries Mate' and/or 'I will pay for this and all future QLD pub crawls'.
> h34r:




Or first couple of rounds are on me! Gie it laldy


----------



## stillscottish

In yer dreams, mate.
This Scotsman's so tight every time he blinks, his arse opens.


----------



## bconnery

Brisbanites, just found out I'm going to be in Milton for work this afternoon so looks like Scratch after work if anyone's keen.


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Brisbanites, just found out I'm going to be in Milton for work this afternoon so looks like Scratch after work if anyone's keen.



Not tonight Jos Ben, hey let me know if they are open any days over Easter.


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> Not tonight Jos Ben, hey let me know if they are open any days over Easter.


You mean for them or for me to be drinking ?  
I think one of then said they'll be open the weekend, just not the Good Friday..


----------



## Florian

Stopped here last night for a very quick beer while driving through Milton, reminded me to come here more often and with more time on hand.


----------



## Diggs

Love this place, great beer (supporting small brewerys) and the guys behind the bar are great.


----------



## NickB

Yep, was my first time last Saturday on the Pub Crawl. Great location, great staff. Shame the Hopsickle ran out just as I ordered! Oh well, must be quicker next time!


----------



## Diggs

For your crawls Nick don't forget Archive over at West End!


----------



## Brewers Choice

Has anyone been to the London Club at Tenneriffe? Run by a keen home brewer. Apparently he only has Burleigh Brewing on tap, but another 40 craft beers in the fridge. I'm keen to check it out. It would be good to add another decent bar to the very short list of good bars in Brisbane?


----------



## Diggs

King Brown Brewing said:


> Does anyone know if they serve food at the scratch?
> 
> Also is it invite only for the opening?
> 
> Was thinking of popping down on friday night.....



You can order food from the restaurants and they will bring it to Scratch for you.


----------



## NickB

Diggs - ended my crawl at Archive after a few pints. Even felt good the next morning!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Diggs - ended my crawl at Archive after a few pints. Even felt good the next morning!



That explains why you were in trouble yesterday


----------



## winkle

Cask beers on handpump going off, you'd better get in real quick.
first pour, before getting rid of the sparkler...



about time this was happening,


I wonder if any of the second keg will be left tomorrow.
Edit: oh.. , the beer...., a very enjoyable best bitter "Double Dragon" - tilted toward the bitter end of the scale but very sessional.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Knew I should have gone in for a pre-rugby tipple


----------



## Diggs

Dropped in for a few last night after work.

Mikkeller Black Hole Stout (DROOL) and Bacchus IPA - just awesome!


----------



## Snowdog

One thing I will say about the cheese-plate other than the cheese is great, is they give you enough bread to enjoy all the cheese!


----------



## winkle

Temple saison was drinking well last nite :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog

Scratch signboard Today


----------



## winkle

I'll have to take a beard with me next visit.


----------



## Bribie G

Anything on handpump at the moment?


----------



## stillscottish

A heather Ale by somebody or other B)


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> A heather Ale by somebody or other B)


Hey, shouldn't you be at work


----------



## stillscottish

I'm at work. Why do you think I'm on AHB 

Shouldn't You be working??


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> I'm at work. Why do you think I'm on AHB
> 
> Shouldn't You be working??


I'm working hard at being really bored..... <_<


----------



## lczaban

Snowdog said:


> One thing I will say about the cheese-plate other than the cheese is great, is they give you enough bread to enjoy all the cheese!



...and both the bread and the cheese are excellent! :icon_drool2: When you throw the quality beers into the mix, how can you go wrong??? :icon_cheers:


----------



## stillscottish

Get back to work !! :lol:


----------



## NickB

Wots Work???


----------



## Ross

Bribie G said:


> Anything on handpump at the moment?



Hand pumped Cock is on tap at the moment....


Cheers Ross


----------



## hirns

Ross said:


> Hand pumped Cock is on tap at the moment....
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




Hopefully not one of your deals of the moment! h34r:


----------



## clarkey7

Ross said:


> Hand pumped Cock is on tap at the moment....
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


Quote of the Month ??


----------



## WSC

Ross said:


> Hand pumped Cock is on tap at the moment....
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Served with pulled pork roll?


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> Served with pulled pork roll?



Oooooh you are a naughty boy.
View attachment 55061


----------



## Ross

The joys of being a brewer..... Was at the Scratch last night & had the staff queuing up to pull my cock...... life is good B) 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Yob

workplace harassment!!


----------



## WSC

Ross said:


> The joys of being a brewer..... Was at the Scratch last night & had the staff queuing up to pull my cock...... life is good B)
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



I have spoken to the mods and they have banned the use of the word cock unless it is immediately followed by the word ALE.

I'm trying to eat my Brekkie!


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> The joys of being a brewer..... Was at the Scratch last night & had the staff queuing up to pull my cock...... life is good B)
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


So Ben, Keiran, ...


----------



## bconnery

WSC said:


> I have spoken to the mods and they have banned the use of the word cock unless it is immediately followed by the word ALE.
> 
> I'm trying to eat my Brekkie!


Would you prefer rooster rather than cock? Ale-ing education standards are too blame if you find offense in words describing poultry, especially as your breakfast could easily contain eggs...
EditI know, I know, but he was most insistent on the the wording being ALE I felt the misspelling was required...)


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Would you prefer rooster rather than cock? Ale-ing education standards are too blame if you find offense in words describing poultry, especially as your breakfast could easily contain eggs...
> EditI know, I know, but he was most insistent on the the wording being ALE I felt the misspelling was required...)



A poultry ale sounds a bit lacking somehow.


----------



## Bribie G

I've never been interested in actually brewing a cock ale, too much dicking around for me.


----------



## NickB

Boom boom


----------



## Rowy

Your just trying to duck the topic Bribie................


----------



## Paul H

Ross said:


> The joys of being a brewer..... Was at the Scratch last night & had the staff queuing up to pull my cock...... life is good B)
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Pitty most of them were male <_< 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Rowy

I'm told they had to sub it for another beer has they couldn't find his Cock.......................


----------



## Bribie G

I'm heading down to town and we should maje it to the Scratch late arv if the malt liquor at the International doesnt do us in. Hey I'm using the QLD Rail free wifi, wickedly fast. Now lets see if theres a porn filter. Haha.


----------



## NickB

I won't say I know, but there is


----------



## chunckious

Anyone know how far the scratch is from the beetle bar (next to the back packers) down the road?
Going to catch some bands later tonight and could get in earlier if in walking distance. Looks a bit of a hike......


----------



## Bribie G

Cant help with the beetle bar but hope you make it.

Bloody porn filters. :-(


----------



## NickB

Google maps says 1.1km. A pretty easy stroll down Milton road I reckon. Or walk over to Roma St Station and catch an Ipswich/Richlands train the 1 station.

Also, being next to the backpackers, you can pick us up some nice Swedish/Dutch/German/American identical quadruplets for some fun too and bring them along... (will settle for multiple backpackers that are not identical) 

Cheers


----------



## chunckious

Cool. Thanks lads. 
Infections will be your problem tho Nick :beer:


----------



## NickB

Can double bag it....

Hope you and your sexy friends can make it Chunky 

Tell them there's Cock on at the bar.... h34r:


----------



## winkle

Chunkious said:


> Anyone know how far the scratch is from the beetle bar (next to the back packers) down the road?
> Going to catch some bands later tonight and could get in earlier if in walking distance. Looks a bit of a hike......


about 1 km (slightly over) - you can do it!

edit: too late, bloody slow google maps.


----------



## chunckious

Maybe they could rename it the Scratch n Sniff Bar.


----------



## NickB

LOL...

The Scratch, Sniff, Drink Cock bar.

Geez Perry, you must be running a P3 over there... Or 'Working', though I think the first is more believable.....


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> LOL...
> 
> The Scratch, Sniff, Drink Cock bar.
> 
> Geez Perry, you must be running a P3 over there... Or 'Working', though I think the first is more believable.....


"Working" and I have to go straight home


----------



## NickB

You should 'work late' tonight.... C'mon, there was enough bile thrown your way at The Scratch on Monday....she can build some more up h34r:


----------



## chunckious

That Temple BIPA sounds enticing.


----------



## winkle

I hope you all had a terrible time  

But know that you won't have <_< 
oh well trouserless in Toowoomba tomorrow


----------



## Diggs

Ross said:


> The joys of being a brewer..... Was at the Scratch last night & had the staff queuing up to pull my cock...... life is good B)
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


But they're all really hairy blokes!!! :wub:


----------



## NickB

Yep, can confirm.. Ross has HOT beardy barmen lining up to pump his small cock. Large cock available on request...






Ahem...


----------



## Maheel

What time does scratch open today? I am just at the international having a pint......


----------



## NickB

Midday i think...


----------



## Maheel

Lol thanks mate 
Just having a Geronimo..... Then off to find a train


----------



## Maheel

Yep open  thanks Nick


Midnight temple IPA :chug:

I guess followed by a cock?


----------



## bconnery

Maheel said:


> Yep open  thanks Nick
> 
> 
> Midnight temple IPA :chug:
> 
> I guess followed by a cock?


Nah, they say once you've had black...


----------



## Mattress

Anyone know what time The Scratch closes on a Friday night?

I'm going to Brissy this weekend for a family do and get in about 9:00pm on Fri and was hoping to call in, I'm busy on Saturday.

I'm staying at a hotel in Toowong which doesn't look too far away.

Thanks

Mattress


----------



## NickB

Midnight I think. 

Cheers


----------



## Ross

Yes, can confirm it's midnight...

cheers Ross


----------



## Diggs

Mattress said:


> Anyone know what time The Scratch closes on a Friday night?
> 
> I'm going to Brissy this weekend for a family do and get in about 9:00pm on Fri and was hoping to call in, I'm busy on Saturday.
> 
> I'm staying at a hotel in Toowong which doesn't look too far away.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mattress


Yes Toowong is very close, 1 train stop away if you are going about it that way.
Scratch is right in the train line too, so if you are close on the Toowong end you could save yourself a $15 cab.


----------



## Mattress

Thanks for the replies.

Its all looking good


----------



## Morebeer4me

Maheel said:


> Lol thanks mate
> Just having a Geronimo..... Then off to find a train



If that's from the international, then yum


----------



## Snowdog

Yesterday arvo at the Scratch, bogan walks in and says to barkeep, 
"Since you don't have 4X, what does everybody like to drink here?"
Barkeep: "Hard to say as the taps change daily"
Bogan: "You got Boag's or Squire or something?"
Barkeep: "Try this..." (fills a taster of Temple ESB and slides it across the bar)
Bogan: "Hey not bad! I'll have one of them!"

'The Scratch - battling rubbish beer one bogan at a time.'

Not sure why the half-dozen hipsters had to cluster around the door making it hard to get in and out of the place with a beer. I was sitting outside where it was too cold for the natives.


----------



## Bribie G

They seem to have removed nearly all the outdoor BBQ style tables and benches from the verandah, anybody know why? RdeV and I ended up just leaning against a wall, no seats anywhere so we only stopped in for one.


----------



## Sprungmonkey

ill be going there for the first time on wednesday - after brewing exams - anyone else going?


----------



## nate2g

Sprungmonkey said:


> ill be going there for the first time on wednesday - after brewing exams - anyone else going?



What time are you planning on being there? I don't have much on tomorrow so I'm keen to pop on by for a few beers.


----------



## Sprungmonkey

ill be there from 1pm - will have two mates with me - keen to meet more fellow brewers


----------



## NickB

I'm at The Scratch now for a beer or two.. Won't be here long though... Pop in and say hello if nearby...

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> I'm at The Scratch now for a beer or two.. Won't be here long though... Pop in and say hello if nearby...
> 
> Cheers



Have a saison for me! (and don't kidnap any of the plastic troops  )


----------



## Maheel

was the Midnight IPA still on tap from Temple 

hoping to get back for another couple of them... 

bloody well should be a ferry stop on park / coro road end of the street. (be easy for me :lol: )
did you take the train Nick ?


----------



## Snowdog

Maheel said:


> was the Midnight IPA still on tap from Temple


No, it was gone when I dropped in on Sunday arvo. The Temple ESB had replaced it by then.


----------



## winkle

Doing a first aid course this evening at work - I'll be forced to drop in for a restoritive ale about 7pm


----------



## NickB

Lucky you 

I only stuck around for a couple of quiet ones yesterday.

Then trained home in peak hour... Not the best idea but I made it...

Cheers


----------



## winkle

Drop in and get some Rogue Ales's Hazelnut Brown action before it all goes :icon_drool2: a great sessional ale.
Firkin Bitter was also pretty firkin good off the hand pump.


----------



## RdeVjun

Darn it, I nearly dropped in there for a spell on the train going past this arvo! I decided to hit Underbelly though just for something different instead. Maybe next time, winkle. And in my case that would happen to be tomorrow. B)


----------



## winkle

RdeVjun said:


> Darn it, I nearly dropped in there for a spell on the train going past this arvo! I decided to hit Underbelly though just for something different instead. Maybe next time, winkle. And in my case that would happen to be tomorrow. B)



Do it Ralph, good stuff.
Sadly my phone couldn't handle the weekend away, so I'll be out getting a new one that might be able to do something useful :unsure:

Edit : insert the word bloody before good


----------



## winkle

Maheel said:


> (snip)
> bloody well should be a ferry stop on park / coro road end of the street. (be easy for me :lol: )



One is in the pipeline apparently


----------



## bigandhairy

Gonna head over to the scratch in about 10 min for about an hr. i'll be the fat **** in the blue and white striped shirt , say hi
Bah


----------



## Mattress

Well I'm finally here. really enjoying a black IPA by yeastie boys at the moment. If only Canberra had a similar venue. The Wig & Pen is great but they only have a limited menu.


----------



## bconnery

Thinking about heading for a Sunday late afternoon session after 'tearfully' waving goodbye to my kids for a week and my wife for a few days...
Anyone's arm feel a twinge that requires twisting?

(Note: I will more than likely be there regardless but company is always nice...)


----------



## Snowdog

Enjoyed an Epic Zythos IPA there Friday afternoon....


----------



## alfadog

Big session at the Scratch for me tomorrow, what is on tap lately?


----------



## bconnery

alfadog said:


> Big session at the Scratch for me tomorrow, what is on tap lately?


Changes daily pretty much. They usually post the tap list on facebook in the morning
Sunday arvo used to often be a tasting of a Sunday too...


----------



## Aydos

I went there for the first time yesterday for my birthday drinks and I was very impressed with it. Great staff and even greater beer to go with it. It has a very warm atmosphere and I will definitely be going back there.


----------



## NickB

If anyone is nearby, I'm here with my dad and bro working our way through the list... Feel free to join us - should be here for another hour or two!


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> If anyone is nearby, I'm here with my dad and bro working our way through the list... Feel free to join us - should be here for another hour or two!


Missed me by 8 minutes!
(went past after work @ 2 & decided not to stop)


----------



## NickB

Bigger! We were there probably 15 mins before I posted... Off to Archive for a few now I think... Walking though so there in about 20-25


----------



## ///

Saw a pallet with The Scratch address on it dissapear on a truck yesterday, say hello to Rocks Brewing IPA folks!


----------



## .DJ.

TRY IT!!

its an AWESOME IPA...

Nice work Scotty!!


----------



## ///

.DJ. said:


> TRY IT!!
> 
> its an AWESOME IPA...
> 
> Nice work Scotty!!



Is it rude to agree with this??


----------



## Clutch

When's being rude ever stopped you?


----------



## Lakey

NickB said:


> If anyone is nearby, I'm here with my dad and bro working our way through the list... Feel free to join us - should be here for another hour or two!


 
Spewin!! Was thinking of dropping in on my way home from work about 1:30 but wanted to get home to brew before the missus got home! Just missed ya again.


----------



## NickB

Bugger! Will have to make time at work to meet at the same job then **** off
For a beer


----------



## ///

Clutch said:


> When's being rude ever stopped you?



When in Rome ...


----------



## winkle

/// said:


> Saw a pallet with The Scratch address on it dissapear on a truck yesterday, say hello to Rocks Brewing IPA folks!



I will reluctantly make the effort and visit the Scratch to sample a few just for you, Scotty.


----------



## ///

winkle said:


> I will reluctantly make the effort and visit the Scratch to sample a few just for you, Scotty.



Should be there I guess, not sure when it is going on tap ... shame I could not get to Bris-Vegas for QA ...


----------



## Ross

Scotty,

I seem to remember you slagging off IPA's & the brewing of them - you changed your mind mate  

Either way, looking forward to tasting it...

Cheers Ross


----------



## ///

Ross said:


> Scotty,
> 
> I seem to remember you slagging off IPA's & the brewing of them - you changed your mind mate
> 
> Either way, looking forward to tasting it...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Nah that would DIPA's .... Nothing wrong with a good single one.

Think there's a few other things on the pallet as well

Scotty


----------



## Snowdog

It was great listening to the guys on The Brown Couch sampling brews at the Scratch on 4ZzZ 102.1 this afternoon! I subscribed and picked my entry for the $2000 barfly tab at the Scratch. Hope I win!


----------



## winkle

I may have to venture down for a few with Rowy tomorrow.


----------



## winkle

The scratchy mites are now stocking Billy B's.
What could possibly go wrong.................


----------



## winkle

Wild beer from BABBs on tap today folks, this could get unpretty damm quick (13% abv). Anyone up for it ??


----------



## winkle

Bah, sucked in no wild beer on tap. Noisy Minors' Lit' Red Ryeding Hood was tasty though.
Howie got suckered as well.


----------

